# medicare preventive exam



## LindseyR (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello all, can someone tell me the correct way to bill preventive exams for medicare patients effective 2011....there are new G codes to use I believe...

G0438 and G0439

so ..when an established medicare patient comes to our obgyn office for their annual exam/pap am  I billing
G0439-ANNUAL
G0101-PELVIC BREAST
Q0091-SPECIMEN
G0328-HEMOCCULT SCREENING
???

I am a tad confused......


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 5, 2011)

There are some rules involved with the new Annual Wellness Visits (AWV) for Medicare.  I put together an information sheet for my providers.  Email me if you want a copy.
lcurtis@bouldermedicalcenter.com


----------



## fernwood1 (Jan 7, 2011)

*Katherine a simmons.cpc*

i WOULD LIKE A COPY ALSO. I KNOW WHAT CPT TO USE BUT DO YOU USE V70.0


----------



## bonzaibex (Jan 7, 2011)

fernwood1 said:


> i WOULD LIKE A COPY ALSO. I KNOW WHAT CPT TO USE BUT DO YOU USE V70.0



Since the new G0438 & G0439 can be used with male or female patients, I would think a V70.0 or V72.31 would be acceptable.  

Becky, CPC


----------



## kana_gurl (Mar 2, 2011)

I would also like a copy of this information sheet. Please share! Thanks


----------



## tdown (Mar 2, 2011)

I would also like a copy of the information sheet as well.  I tried to e-mail you but it came back undeliverable, restricted acct.  My email addresss is tdowney@ucmallc.com.  Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## deut649 (Mar 2, 2011)

*copy as well*

I would also like a copy of your sheet. deut649@hotmail.com
Thank you.


----------



## robgwinn (Mar 3, 2011)

deut649 said:


> I would also like a copy of your sheet. deut649@hotmail.com
> Thank you.


I'd like one as well please.  Email is robin_elobgyn@yahoo.com

Thanks!

Robin


----------



## huntersmum (Mar 14, 2011)

Lisa Curtis said:


> There are some rules involved with the new Annual Wellness Visits (AWV) for Medicare.  I put together an information sheet for my providers.  Email me if you want a copy.
> lcurtis@bouldermedicalcenter.com


Could you send a copy this way as well - tried to email you, but it came back to me.  

hemondt@apdmh.org

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pscott (Mar 15, 2011)

*preventative exam info sheet*

Hi Lisa,
Could you email it to me also?
pscott@barretthospital.org
Thanks!
Pat


----------



## ERIC_MPB (Mar 21, 2011)

I would also like a copy of it please
eric@mpbllc.com

Thank you!


----------



## mcwhirter (Mar 24, 2011)

Lisa Curtis said:


> There are some rules involved with the new Annual Wellness Visits (AWV) for Medicare.  I put together an information sheet for my providers.  Email me if you want a copy.
> lcurtis@bouldermedicalcenter.com



Can I add my name please? ellencmc1@comcast.net


----------



## racing5302 (Mar 30, 2011)

Can you please email it to me as well, I tried to email you and it got returned.  Thank-you in advance.

amy.miller@lmh.org

Amy Miller, CPC


----------



## shelbytrauner (Apr 4, 2011)

If anyone still has that sheet could you forward it to me also please!  strauner@humana.com  much appreciated!


----------



## laxmi (Apr 7, 2011)

Can I please get a copy of the AWV?
laxmi@ehfs.net


----------



## debboyer (Apr 9, 2011)

Lisa Curtis said:


> There are some rules involved with the new Annual Wellness Visits (AWV) for Medicare.  I put together an information sheet for my providers.  Email me if you want a copy.
> lcurtis@bouldermedicalcenter.com



hi lisa
could you forward a copy to me please
debbo95@earthlink.net
thanks


----------



## denarh40 (Apr 15, 2011)

*preventive exam info sheet*

Lisa,

Will you please send me your info sheet?

Thanks
dbrandt@meriter.com


----------



## westpa1 (Apr 29, 2011)

*preventive exam info sheet*

Hi Lisa,

Can you send me a copy of this sheet also ?

My email is pjw2399@bjc.org.

Thanks,

Pam


----------



## dvoegele (May 26, 2011)

*Annal screening exam sheet*

Has anyone received a copy?  I tried to email the address listed but keep getting it kicked back.
Would love  a copy sent to me

dianna.voegele@jcf-hosptital.com


----------



## pendergrassl@ggclinic.com (Jun 6, 2011)

please send me a copy of this form also, thank you,
pendergrassl@ggclinic.com


----------



## AMBERRUIZ (Jun 7, 2011)

*Medicare Annuals*

Good afternoon Lisa,

We have also been confused about billing the new Medicare Annual codes as we are an OB/GYN office not a PCP. Can you please send me a copy of your worksheet as I have tried to look on multiple websites to find the correct information and have come up with nothing.

Thanks so much! 

Amber Ruiz, CPC
Women's Health Today
aruiz@whtmd.com


----------



## gperalta (Jun 7, 2011)

*Medicare preventive exam*

Lisa,  I would like a copy also.


Our office is a PCP and we are billing as follows:

First preventive exam:   code G0438  because this is the first time the  patient has it since it is allowed, even if this is a established patient.
Next year, we will use the code G0439  for the same patient and consecutively the next years.

If it is a physical exam, we are using V70.0 
if it is a gyn exam , we use V72.31
and we add to  Q0091 pap smear, code V72.32

My question is :  is it allowed to bill both codes  G0101 and G0438/9?


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 7, 2011)

This is from the medicare transmittal on AWV:
These services do not replace the Pap (Q0091) or Pelvic and Breast exam (G0101) that Medicare covers every 2 years (yearly for high risk patients).  The AWV codes G0438 and/or G0439 can be reported with Q0091 and G0101 for female patients.  G0102 (prostate screening DRE) is also reportable with G0438 and/or G0439 for male patients (yearly).


----------



## ksorenson@medkoder.com (Jun 8, 2011)

*Medicare Preventative exams sheet*

Hi if someone can forward a copy of the Medicare Preventative sheet to me I would appreciate it.
kelley.sorenson@blessinghospital.com

Thank you,
Kelley CPC


----------



## scouey67@comcast.net (Jun 20, 2011)

*copy*



Lisa Curtis said:


> There are some rules involved with the new Annual Wellness Visits (AWV) for Medicare.  I put together an information sheet for my providers.  Email me if you want a copy.
> lcurtis@bouldermedicalcenter.com



I would like a copy also
scouey67@comcast.net


----------



## theralee03 (Aug 11, 2011)

I would like a copy as well. My email is thera.white@ osumc.edu   Thanks


----------



## PSPALMER (Aug 11, 2011)

i would like a copy emailed pspalmer88@netscape.net
thanks


----------



## infoKat4u (Sep 21, 2011)

*copy also?*

Hi my email is kacasyyes@yahoo.com Thanks!


----------



## KrisB (May 7, 2012)

Hi Lisa,
I also got the email Failure Notice for restricted mail. Could you please email me a copy of your AWV info sheet for providers? 

kristenb@practicemanagementcenter.net

Thank you,
Kris


----------



## bmaxwell3 (May 8, 2012)

I would also appreciate a copy as well! thanks! send it to Kevinsbaby45@gmail.com


----------



## sworley123 (May 8, 2012)

I would also like a copy, my email is 

sandy_cove22@yahoo.com

Thank you


----------



## plschmacht (May 10, 2012)

looks like this is a popular subject - would also like a copy - p.schmacht@cchcaz.org


----------



## Pam Brooks (May 11, 2012)

Instead of asking one person to email all of this information, can I suggest that you take a look at: 
www.*cms.gov*/MLNProducts/downloads/*Annual*_*Wellness*_*Visit*.pdf


Medicare (CMS) has done a very good job lately of cleaning up their website and making information readily available.  

Thanks, Pam


----------



## bmaxwell3 (May 11, 2012)

Lisa Bledsoe said:


> There are some rules involved with the new Annual Wellness Visits (AWV) for Medicare.  I put together an information sheet for my providers.  Email me if you want a copy.
> lcurtis@bouldermedicalcenter.com



Lisa I would also love a copy if you don't mind sharing!!  Thanks!
Bridget M.  you can email it to kevinsbaby45@gmail.com

Thanks again!


----------



## mom2vanna (May 15, 2012)

*prev exam*

Hi Lisa--
  Do you mind sending me a copy?  savannah01@bellsouth.net
Thanks for the info!


----------



## akonyk (Jun 11, 2012)

*Annual visits article*

Can I please get a copy of that article as well? 

I'm in gyn/onc and we don't do very many annuals visits since our patients come more than every 2 yrs., but there are a select few that will have an annual when in remission.

Thank you.
Please send to my email at akonyk@gmail.com


----------



## krwheato (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you still have this preventative exam sheet?


----------



## brownm (Jun 20, 2012)

OBGYN's dont typically meet the criteria for billing the AWV.  We only bill the G0101 Q0091 and G0328.


----------



## K.hancin (Jun 20, 2012)

Lisa,

Can you send a copy to me as well? My e-mail is: k.hancin@hotmail.com

Thank you so much!
Karen

Thanks for posting the link Pam, I just noticed it.


----------

